# First time post of my new imports



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

View attachment 2111
View attachment 2112

Just hope this works. First attempt to post pictures of my new hypans.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

What are they? (What is there L#) They look pretty cool!


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

They look great, L262 & L174


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The L174 look great! Are those from Saul?


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm trying to post some good pictures like you Gary. But I give up for tonight. Everytime I try to upload an attachment, I get a fatal error and out of memory or something like that appears. I had my nephew come over and show me how to take some pictures and i'll experiment over the next week or so time permitting. For now they are best viewed in my photo album. Rich has got them right. The L262 are really nice and starting to grow on me. But the L174 are my favs right now. I still have to take some pictures of the L260 and I'll try to get some better pictures. Unfortunately, i'm better at the manual labour(changing water) then the skilled labour(taking pics and computer knowhow). Yes they are from Saul.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if all else fails upload your pix to photobucket, then copy & paste the


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks John I'll try that.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

P1000564.jpg picture by vancouvermiggies - Photobucket


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Very pretty, shy guy.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

That worked better Peter. I think the problem you are having is that you are trying to upload HUGE pictures and the website is timing out. If you resize them first on your computer then upload it should work.

Here's your pics larger for everyone


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Rich. I've been trying to post a picture like that but couldn't do it. I'll try to share some more pictures this weekend. I find posting on your site where it is automatically resized much easier. I still have to take some pictures of the L134.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Using a hosting service like Photobucket or Picasso, they will automatically resize for you. Makes it a breeze to upload pics. That's the only reason I post so many.


----------

